# Myths of the Far Future?



## chainsawsurgeon (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't seem to see where you can get to the intro pack from the Santiago: Adventure Path page.  Looking for the Pathfinder version if available.  

The last thread I could find was in February, is their any update on the status?  

Thanks


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2012)

You can't find it because it doesn't exist yet!

We have manuscripts for two adventures so far.


----------



## chainsawsurgeon (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks.  I had thought that was the case, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Squire James (Aug 27, 2012)

I was wondering what was going on with that project.  I was starting to mentally call it "Where in the Universe is Carmen Santiago?".


----------



## malcolm_n (Aug 27, 2012)

Currently, we have the intro pack, including module 1, and module 2 set with manuscripts. I'm diligently working on module 3, but that includes my own playtesting and editing before I even hand it off to Morrus. Unfortunately, what he does with them when they get to him is a mystery to me, though I suspect he puts them up on a dais of some kind to stare at them as he rubs his hands and laughs maniacally because he's the only one who has them for now.

It's Morrus's call when they come out, but I think there's rumor that we may see something after he has the third in hand, which if all goes well will be in the next week. Just don't quote me on that (or I may get fed to the sharks he keeps in his evil lair).

*edited to remove unnecessary hash tag*


----------

